# Dilute Ash Red Bar And Dilute Ash Red Grizzle



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

First set of babies for 2014! (Both are hens)

*Robin*


*Lilly*


*Robin & Lilly*


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

How do u tell the gender as chicks


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Because it could be sex-linked. If non of the parent are dilute or only the cock is dilute and they produce dilute then you can say for sure both this two babies are hen. And TwinTurboPigeon have to confirm this otherwise you cant tell their gender until mature.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

sev3ns0uls said:


> Because it could be sex-linked. If non of the parent are dilute or only the cock is dilute and they produce dilute then you can say for sure both this two babies are hen. And TwinTurboPigeon have to confirm this otherwise you cant tell their gender until mature.


*Dad*


*Mom*


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

So both babies are female?


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

thepigeonkey said:


> So both babies are female?


Yes, to my knowledge, I believe so.


----------



## Squeaker slave (Jan 22, 2014)

To check the gender hold the toes together and if the two outside toes are of equal lengths then you have a hen,and if one is longer than the other well then you have a cock,hope that helps


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Well i found it fascinating that you got a Bar out from a T-check. Not saying that its impossible but the odds is very interesting. Guess you know now that both parents are split to Bar.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

sev3ns0uls said:


> Well i found it fascinating that you got a Bar out from a T-check. Not saying that its impossible but the odds is very interesting. Guess you know now that both parents are split to Bar.


What was the odds? I'm not too big on patterns but I'd prefer grizzle (not a pattern but yea..) I just love grizzles, they are my favorite!


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> What was the odds? I'm not too big on patterns but I'd prefer grizzle (not a pattern but yea..) I just love grizzles, they are my favorite!


What i meant is that the cock is a t-check pattern and the hen is a hetero grizzle but I cant really tell from the picture if she is a bar or check or t-check underneath that grizzle. im just saying that since you got a yellow bar out of them, both parents may carry the bar pattern. ---> the odd meaning (if it is true that they both carry bar pattern) that 25% of the time you will get bar pattern bird from them which you did, 25% get check pattern bird and 50% get t-check pattern bird. In pattern, T-check > check > bar > barless. T-check is the most dominate and opposite is barless.

Also since you got a grizzle and an non-grizzle babies out of this pair, we know that the hen is not a homozygous grizzle but a heterozygous blue grizzle bar or split bar. Im pretty sure the cock is a dilute ash red t-check split bar.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

sev3ns0uls said:


> What i meant is that the cock is a t-check pattern and the hen is a hetero grizzle but I cant really tell from the picture if she is a bar or check or t-check underneath that grizzle. im just saying that since you got a yellow bar out of them, both parents may carry the bar pattern. ---> the odd meaning (if it is true that they both carry bar pattern) that 25% of the time you will get bar pattern bird from them which you did, 25% get check pattern bird and 50% get t-check pattern bird. In pattern, T-check > check > bar > barless. T-check is the most dominate and opposite is barless.
> 
> Also since you got a grizzle and an non-grizzle babies out of this pair, we know that the hen is not a homozygous grizzle but a heterozygous blue grizzle bar or split bar. Im pretty sure the cock is a dilute ash red t-check split bar.


Here is a better view..


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

nice pic but still its hard to tell what patter she is but for sure it carries the bar patten. Do you know what color and pattern is her parents?


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

sev3ns0uls said:


> nice pic but still its hard to tell what patter she is but for sure it carries the bar patten. Do you know what color and pattern is her parents?


Sorry, I have no idea. I bought this pair (and the majority of my gang) from a breeder like 6-8months ago.


----------



## Snakeman13 (Oct 28, 2013)

Definitely a sex linked mating and both hens as the cock is dilute and has to pass it on to his daughters and it is visible.

Pattern is non sex linked and both parents are obviously at least carrying Bar if not being a barred hetero grizzle.

Regards Snakeman

For more information on colours and modifiers etc in Pigeons go here http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if Lilly, the grizzle, will change much after moults?


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Does anyone know if Lilly, the grizzle, will change much after moults?


definitely, she will moults into somewhat similar to her mom but with yellow feather. She as now is still having her young feather. She looks almost like a homozygous grizzle but in fact she is just an heterozygous grizzle like her mom.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

sev3ns0uls said:


> definitely, she will moults into somewhat similar to her mom but with yellow feather. She as now is still having her young feather. She looks almost like a homozygous grizzle but in fact she is just an heterozygous grizzle like her mom.


Okay, thanks. I was thinking of that too.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Robin is smaller than Lilly because she was born two days after Lilly. Forgot to remove the first egg but now I am doing that..


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey Tyson,
Sorry to post it in your thread but since this genetic thing is going on I can't help it

DAD


MOM


BABY


Dad is a ash red underneath, Mom a t-pattern blue chequer. And the baby a pure white.
So what would genetics people say!
Eager to hear the replies


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

brocky nice grizzles. my guess the baby is just ash red grizzle.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanks...
The baby looks like one of his maternal uncles. The hen and her brothers have white eyes. The cock also has white eyes but his bloodline is different from the hen. Let's see what color baby's eyes hold when he grows up. Its night here and the loft is closed. I'll post a pic of his sibling who is a grizzle.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Hey Tyson,
> Sorry to post it in your thread but since this genetic thing is going on I can't help it
> 
> DAD
> ...


i think mon is also spread. 

Yes, baby is red grizzle and my be split to blue and spread.


----------

